# If new species of Animals were added, what would you like to see?



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Thought that this could be another fun idea for a discussion. If new villager species were added, what would you like to see?

For me, the top 3 I want to see added are:
3. Snake
2. Komodo Dragon
1. *Platypus*

I will also list popular suggestions from people. Currently the most commonly posted are; Bats, Snakes, villager versions of special characters, and aquatic animals.


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 16, 2014)

Fish. not sure how that would look, but think of it! A walking fish!


----------



## A Legend (Mar 16, 2014)

Hmmm how about bats!


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 16, 2014)

I can think of a few...
Ferret
Bat
Butterfly
I WANT A GOSH DARN PEGISUS!


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Mar 16, 2014)

I want squids sooooo bad *_*


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Fish. not sure how that would look, but think of it! A walking fish!



That goes with my 4th choice....Shark villagers!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 16, 2014)

I want to see more "dog" villagers. All of the dogs look pretty similar in this game. I want different breeds of dogs.


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 16, 2014)

I want to see Bats ;A;

and ssssssnakes (not the bunny).


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd love to see dragons, sloths and snakes added as new species. :3


----------



## Cariad (Mar 16, 2014)

BADGERSSSS


----------



## Kuina (Mar 16, 2014)

Sloths would make perfect lazies.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Thought that this could be another fun idea for a discussion. If new villager species were added, what would you like to see?
> 
> For me, the top 3 I want to see added are:
> 3. Snake
> ...



I will also list popular suggestions from people. Currently the most commonly posted are; Bats and Snakes.


----------



## TGQ (Mar 16, 2014)

Bat would be really cool!
Axolotls (That look cuter than Dr. Shrunk)
Geckos, Anoles, Chameleons. We need some reptiles.
I'd also say rats but they'd probably look too similar to mice.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 16, 2014)

Kuina said:


> Sloths would make perfect lazies.



Right? I was thinking the same thing!  I can just imagine it now. :33


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

I also would like to see villager versions of some of the special character species (Especially Nate the Chameleon's). His design is pretty cool, and we rarely get to see him.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I also would like to see villager versions of some of the special character species (Especially Nate the Chameleon's). His design is pretty cool, and we rarely get to see him.



Yeah, I agree with this. Raccoons, chameleons, alpacas, owls, beavers and hedgehogs would look great. I also like the ideas of bats as well as any marine animals. We only have octopi (three of them, which isn't a lot), if frogs don't count. We could do with some sharks and dolphins. And we don't have any reptilian species. 

I don't like Leif's design at all though, so I'll pass on the idea of sloth villagers.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 16, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> I don't like Leif's design at all though, so I'll pass on the idea of sloth villagers.



I don't really care for Leif's design either, his clown makeup (or whatever it's supposed to be) really creeps me out, but I really like the idea of sloths being in the game. :3


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> Yeah, I agree with this. Raccoons, chameleons, alpacas, owls, beavers and hedgehogs would look great. I also like the ideas of bats as well as any marine animals. We only have octopi (three of them, which isn't a lot), if frogs don't count. We could do with some sharks and dolphins. And we don't have any reptilian species.
> 
> I don't like Leif's design at all though, so I'll pass on the idea of sloth villagers.



We do have gaters, so there is ONE reptile. My highest hopes of a reptiles is Komodo Dragon and Snakes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rebeth13 said:


> I don't really care for Leif's design either, his clown makeup (or whatever it's supposed to be) really creeps me out, but I really like the idea of sloths being in the game. :3



Well, remember, that every animal (except Timmy and Tommy ) look different. So I think they would leave out the 'make up' on atleast one. Also He is specifically a three toed sloth.


----------



## oak (Mar 16, 2014)

More breeds of dogs! I want a pug villager.


----------



## Prisma (Mar 16, 2014)

Bats. Animals only pretty much wouldnt care for it branching to sea creatures and reptiles.

- - - Post Merge - - -



noahmeow said:


> More breeds of dogs! I want a pug villager.



This so much. I want a husky and a pug.


----------



## Yulaldie (Mar 16, 2014)

Bats! I think there's a lot of room for different design ideas there + their wings would be soooo cute C:
I think there's a lot more room for disappointment with reptilian villagers though and I'm not too sure why.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> I also like the ideas of bats as well as any marine animals.



Again, I agree with more aquatic animal, or at least semi-aquatic animals such as the Platypus. I really think the Platypus is such a fascinating animal, and REALLY hope to see some added.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 16, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> Yeah, I agree with this. Raccoons, chameleons, alpacas, owls, beavers and hedgehogs would look great. I also like the ideas of bats as well as any marine animals. We only have octopi (three of them, which isn't a lot), if frogs don't count. We could do with some sharks and dolphins. And we don't have any reptilian species.
> 
> I don't like Leif's design at all though, so I'll pass on the idea of sloth villagers.



Agree with allllll of this


----------



## yosugay (Mar 16, 2014)

i just want kk slider as a villager lol


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 16, 2014)

Oops, forgot there are crocodiles  So there are a few reptiles. 

Platypus sound adorable though!


----------



## Aromatisse (Mar 16, 2014)

Orcas pleeeease~ and foxes.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 16, 2014)

Turtles
Raccoons
Llamas/Alpacas 
Cougar 
Kappas


----------



## CR33P (Mar 16, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Fish. not sure how that would look, but think of it! A walking fish!



VILLAGERS EAT THE FISHES!! THAT WOULD BE WRONG :O


----------



## Darumy (Mar 16, 2014)

Capybara capybara capybara villager B:


I want mongooses too! or stoats or a weasel or something you can wear as a scarf huhu


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> VILLAGERS EAT THE FISHES!! THAT WOULD BE WRONG :O



Well the octopus is a diving item, and a villager species.


----------



## pinkx2 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd love turtles <3  they're my favorite animal


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

ыфв

why i typed that in russian i dont know.

Srs tho, blobs


----------



## canadasquare (Mar 16, 2014)

Bats or beavers aye


----------



## nabooru (Mar 16, 2014)

Turtles for sure. Or foxes?


----------



## Jawile (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd love to see Otters, they're my favorite animal! It would be cool if they made an otter that looked like Oshawott.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

- _Snakes_
- _Badgers_
- _Dragons/Lizards_
- _Bats_
- _Yeti_
- _Red Panda_
- _Spider_
- _Turtle_
- _Bison/Buffalo_
- _Beaver_
- _Dugong/Seal/Sea Lion_
- _MORE OWLS_


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> - _Snakes_
> - _Badgers_
> - _Dragons/Lizards_
> - _Bats_
> ...



Actually we do have a Yeti. Hans.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Actually we do have a Yeti. Hans.



I meant like an actual Yeti species though haha


----------



## Mkemacgregor (Mar 16, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> BADGERSSSS



Oh, I can see it now. A badger named Honey. His/her catchphrase would be "I don't care!" lols


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 16, 2014)

Foxes
Weasels
Ferrets
Parrots
Seals


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2014)

A Legend said:


> Hmmm how about bats!



This

I've wanted bats for a while now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kuina said:


> Sloths would make perfect lazies.



Sloths will probably never happen, since Leif is a sloth, and the game temds to avoid making villagers the same species as special characters


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

Isabelle is a dog and we have dogs lol


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 16, 2014)

guinea pig

- - - Post Merge - - -

badger

- - - Post Merge - - -

meerkat

- - - Post Merge - - -

seal


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 16, 2014)

Sloths, komodo dragons, and platypuses would be SO CUTE. I can't imagine how aquatic animals could work, though...


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 16, 2014)

platypuses = no.
komodo dragons = too specific
sloths = already got leif.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> platypuses = no.
> komodo dragons = too specific
> sloths = already got leif.



Why no Platypus? They are such interesting animals.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 16, 2014)

Sloths and bats.
And badgers. Badger badger badger...


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Mar 16, 2014)

Krissi2197 said:


> I want to see more "dog" villagers. All of the dogs look pretty similar in this game. I want different breeds of dogs.


I was going to say the same thing.  More dog breeds.
Bats would be an awesome addition too.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Why no Platypus? They are such interesting animals.



I feel as though they're only popular due to that annoying af disney cartoon

a platypus in AC would probably look like a deformed hideous duck rinsed in oil


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I feel as though they're only popular due to that annoying af disney cartoon
> 
> a platypus in AC would probably look like a deformed hideous duck rinsed in oil



Phineas and Ferb is actually pretty good. Unlike other crap on Disney Channel.
I think it would have a more shape like Chip, but have the duck bill as well.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Phineas and Ferb is actually pretty good. Unlike other crap on Disney Channel.
> I think it would have a more shape like Chip, but have the duck bill as well.



Uhh, I have to disagree. Old disney was the best.
That's so raven, Kenan and Kal, Brace face, Kim possible, Lilo and Stitch
ugh that stuff was amazing back in the day!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Uhh, I have to disagree. Old disney was the best.
> That's so raven, Kenan and Kal, Brace face, Kim possible, Lilo and Stitch
> ugh that stuff was amazing back in the day!



Old Disney is the best, yes. And by the other crap, I mean the other things currently aring on the channel. Now I will admit, P&F is not a PERFECT show, there are some annoying characters (Candace, Suzy, Jeremy, Bajeet, and ESPECIALLY Irving), However there are a lot of good characters that more than make up for it, (Perry, Doofinshmirtz, Norm, Phineas, Ferb, Isabella, etc.)

However, that does not mean EVERTHING made by Disney nowadays is bad. Epic Mickey is one of the best games I have Ever played, Disney Infinity is pretty fun to, my favorite characters are Elsa, Jack Skellington, and Perry (of course). And they still make some VERY good films, like Tangled, Princess and the Frog, Frozen, and Wreck-It Ralph.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Old Disney is the best, yes. And by the other crap, I mean the other things currently aring on the channel. Now I will admit, P&F is not a PERFECT show, there are some annoying characters (Candace, Suzy, Jeremy, Bajeet, and ESPECIALLY Irving), However there are a lot of good characters that more than make up for it, (Perry, Doofinshmirtz, Norm, Phineas, Ferb, Isabella, etc.)
> 
> However, that does not mean EVERTHING made by Disney nowadays is bad. Epic Mickey is one of the best games I have Ever played, Disney Infinity is pretty fun to, my favorite characters are Elsa, Jack Skellington, and Perry (of course). And they still make some VERY good films, like Tangled, Princess and the Frog, Frozen, and Wreck-It Ralph.



Sorry, but I literally don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about. I've watched about 2 episodes of the show when it first aired on the Disney channel (a few years ago), so I am nowhere familiar with the show's plot/characters etc.

What are you trying to say? I didn't speak of any of the Disney games and/or movies. In fact, I love the movies! I feel as though you're trying to put words in my mouth.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Sorry, but I literally don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about. I've watched about 2 episodes of the show when it first aired on the Disney channel (a few years ago), so I am nowhere familiar with the show's plot/characters etc.
> 
> What are you trying to say? I didn't speak of any of the Disney games and/or movies. In fact, I love the movies! I feel as though you're trying to put words in my mouth.



I will say that the good/bad episode ratio is more 70/30. Most of the weaker ones are in the first season.

The basic plot is basicly two step-brothers build amazing things each day of Summer (most of which are IMPOSSIBLE things to do in real life), and their sister trys to show their mom to get them in trouble. Meanwhle their pet Platypus, named Perry is a secret agent and fights Dr. Doofinshmirtz, who is a very hilariously pathetic evil scientist, bent on taking over the tri-state area!

And I thought when you said 'new Disney' you were talking about everything made by modern day Disney.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I will say that the good/bad episode ratio is more 70/30. Most of the weaker ones are in the first season.
> And I thought when you said 'new Disney' you were talking about everything made by modern day Disney.



Uh, I said "old disney", not "new disney". I haven't clicked the "kids" genre on my tv in years haha, I don't know what plays on the disney channe anymore. Especially now since my little sister only watches these nickelodeon programmes.

I'm not loyal when it comes to Disney. If there's a new animated movie out and I like the just of what it's about, then I'll watch it. Much like I did with Frozen and Tangled. However, if I don't like it, then I'll probably only be able to bear a few minutes of it. I watched Wreck-it-Ralph for about 30 minutes and then turned it off because I couldn't stand the voice actors. I probably won't see the new one coming out soon about that dog and his child or something. 

Idk, I like Disney best when they try to incorporate real life issues/traditions into their movies. I don't like things which have motives of impressing children with bright colours and pretty animations.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Uh, I said "old disney", not "new disney". I haven't clicked the "kids" genre on my tv in years haha, I don't know what plays on the disney channe anymore. Especially now since my little sister only watches these nickelodeon programmes.
> 
> I'm not loyal when it comes to Disney. If there's a new animated movie out and I like the just of what it's about, then I'll watch it. Much like I did with Frozen and Tangled. However, if I don't like it, then I'll probably only be able to bear a few minutes of it. I watched Wreck-it-Ralph for about 30 minutes and then turned it off because I couldn't stand the voice actors. I probably won't see the new one coming out soon about that dog and his child or something.
> 
> Idk, I like Disney best when they try to incorporate real life issues/traditions into their movies. I don't like things which have motives of impressing children with bright colours and pretty animations.



Mr. Peabody and Sherman is DreamWorks. It is based on Peabody's Improbable History.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Mr. Peabody and Sherman is DreamWorks. It is based on Peabody's Improbable History.



Oh, cool! I didn't know it was based off of a cartoon! When I first saw what the cartoon looks like I automatically thought it was Dexter's Laboratory! haha


----------



## ThunderGirl (Mar 16, 2014)

I know there is Gracie but I really wish there were giraffes in the game.


----------



## PhantomRose (Mar 17, 2014)

otters and pandas!!!!


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

SLOTHS!!!!


----------



## branchler (Mar 17, 2014)

i unicorn would be swell. itd be awesome to see some mythical stuff. like 3 headed dog, dragon, centaur, etc.. but all cutie-fied in the animal crossing style. x]


----------



## shananza (Mar 17, 2014)

Dragons, Sloths, Sea otters, Skunks, Badgers, Bats aaaaaaaaaand more smaller versions of animals too, more baby versions!

- - - Post Merge - - -



branchler said:


> i unicorn would be swell. itd be awesome to see some mythical stuff. like 3 headed dog, dragon, centaur, etc.. but all cutie-fied in the animal crossing style. x]



Omg yes! Cute little unicorns :O

Could you do that with a Phoenix though?


----------



## MayorCiara (Mar 17, 2014)

I think that they shouldn't make anything that you can already catch in the game into a villager. Like imagine a fish asking you to catch him a fish... woah that'd be awkward, haha  It's also kind of stupid too, it'll seem kind of desperate.


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 17, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Fish. not sure how that would look, but think of it! A walking fish!


Like the ones from spongebob!
I'd like to see snakes, squids, dragons (not just modified alligators like Drago), beavers, and foxes. Maybe even human villagers besides the ones that you create


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

Bats! especially after seeing all the designs..
oh and imagine Badgers omg


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Spiders. Name it either Alois or Claude. I duno


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2014)

What kind of animal? Perhaps my sister would be a good addition...


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 17, 2014)

These aren't new species but since the game has bear cubs why not have puppies,kittens,ducklings,piglets....more baby versions of existing species.For new species how about seals,sea lions,walruses and foxes?Did there used to be a fox villager in one of the older games?I can't remember.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

matt said:


> What kind of animal? Perhaps my sister would be a good addition...



Oh


----------



## Yundai (Mar 17, 2014)

branchler said:


> i unicorn would be swell. itd be awesome to see some mythical stuff. like 3 headed dog, dragon, centaur, etc.. but all cutie-fied in the animal crossing style. x]




technically julian is a unicorn :3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Yundai said:


> technically julian is a unicorn :3



I thought he was like Flora and Phoebe. They are pretending to be something they're not. Like unicorns, Phoenixes and Flamingos.


----------



## Yundai (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I thought he was like Flora and Phoebe. They are pretending to be something they're not. Like unicorns, Phoenixes and Flamingos.



I guess your right but still if we had unicorns they would probably look like julian anyways just maybe with a shiny horn?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 17, 2014)

Lizards! Lizards lizards lizards lizards


----------



## Reika (Mar 18, 2014)

i really want hedgehogs (like the able sisters)
and foxes


----------



## Pastel_Mermaid (Mar 19, 2014)

I think there should be alpacas, sloths, racoons, otters...you know...just like there already is in the game (the NPCs) I would like to see more aquatic animals and maybe parrots (sorry, I really love birds lol) more reptiles would be nice as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Isabelle is a dog and there are already dog villagers. So why not have sloth villagers too? I would say it's a good idea to make the species of npcs into villagers. They already exist in the game sooo...yeah. I am sure lots of people would like sloths, alpacas, hedgehogs, etc.


----------



## misslollipop (Mar 19, 2014)

Crocodiles!


----------



## cIementine (Mar 19, 2014)

Alpacas + unicorns.


----------



## Lullaboid (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd love to see bats, foxes (though I have a feeling they would never happen because of Redd) , sharks, capybaras, and maybe moths.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 19, 2014)

BATSSSS


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 19, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> I'd love to see dragons, sloths and snakes added as new species. :3



Oh my god sloths would be amazing. They should all be set to lazy personality too, lmao, it'd be perfect.


----------



## stormsastridestories (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh gods yes, badgers<3
It would be interesting to see fish xD I'd also love ferrets, cuter looking pigs, leopards, sugar gliders, lemurs, and bats.


----------



## undadac (Mar 22, 2014)

just imagine an animal crossing with all pokemon villagers o.o


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 22, 2014)

As a Public Works Project a fish should be able to move into a place you choose. Then when someone's ready to move in a cat resident (or Kaitlin because she's on a rebound and has a spatula) comes and eats the fish.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

I want Otters, even though we already have Pascal. I want to see an otter that looks like Oshawott.


----------



## shasha (Mar 24, 2014)

Probably Zebras or maybe foxes


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

ur mom


----------



## Pooksie (Mar 24, 2014)

Bugs! Ladybugs, butterflies, spiders... All types of bugs would be awesome!


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

Pooksie said:


> Bugs! Ladybugs, butterflies, spiders... All types of bugs would be awesome!



a spider villager?

ew.. no thanks


----------



## locker (Mar 24, 2014)

Turtles and bats I think would look neat, also owls


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 24, 2014)

Shrews, basically smaller, cuter mice, without the goofy ears, and longer noses.
Oh and lizards of some sort.


----------



## cupcakes595 (Mar 24, 2014)

That's really hard! I'd like to see versions of Isabelle, as all of the dogs are like the same breed. I'd like to see different breeds such as Isabelle and Digby-style dogs. It would be super cute!!


----------



## VividVero (Mar 24, 2014)

Different sub species in the ones that exist, Red Pandas, Extinct animals perhaps, Pegasus's, Mythological animals,Peac0cks((besides Pav?)), Foxes, Unicorns((as an actual species not only Julian)), Phoenix's.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 25, 2014)

I want to see spider villagers
yeah I know in the game that you can catch spiders so it would be weird, but
remember we can catch frogs and octopi and they're a villager species, so why not?
​


----------



## stormsastridestories (Mar 26, 2014)

I love badgers<3 For some reason other than the fact that they're amazing.
Seals would be cute


----------



## DJgumball (Mar 26, 2014)

I would love to see Irish Terrier/Schnauzer type dogs. I love their little beard/mustache thing. >u<
Or a small bird type that are the size of the new hamsters.


----------



## Milano (Mar 26, 2014)

I want sloth villagers so bad. Aaah, they're my favorite animal!
I'd also want more giraffe villagers~


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 26, 2014)

Tree villagers would be cool. they would have leafy hair and different colored bark bodies. maybe a bird nest as some sort of hair piece(like a baret). they would move around on 2 legs(no spider root legs) and be super rare.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 26, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> Tree villagers would be cool. they would have leafy hair and different colored bark bodies. maybe a bird nest as some sort of hair piece(like a baret). they would move around on 2 legs(no spider root legs) and be super rare.



What about actual trees?


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 26, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> I want to see spider villagers
> yeah I know in the game that you can catch spiders so it would be weird, but
> remember we can catch frogs and octopi and they're a villager species, so why not?
> ​



I support this!


----------



## Zeo (Mar 26, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> I want to see spider villagers
> yeah I know in the game that you can catch spiders so it would be weird, but
> remember we can catch frogs and octopi and they're a villager species, so why not?
> ​



Yes please! It would be cute.


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree that there should be hedgehogs! And hyenas, moose, and moles


----------



## Enui (Mar 29, 2014)

I want owls but it will probably not happen because of Blathers and Celeste.. *sighs*
Not that I don't love those two though


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 30, 2014)

I just realized I want dragons.


----------



## Static_Luver (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd like to see foxes or otters (besides Redd and Lyle)


----------



## Baumren (Mar 31, 2014)

Giraffes. Giraffes would be pretty cool ?u?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 31, 2014)

Sloths.
Just coz.
Leaf aint enuff ._.
AC NEEDS MORE SLOTHS!


----------



## Gingersnap (Mar 31, 2014)

bats for sure
if theyre outside during the day they always have an umbrella out and stay up all night


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe species from other Nintendo series...think about it...Goron and Zora villagers...and best of all KIRBY VILLAGERS!!!!!


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakes. Tons of snakes.

No seriously, I would go with hedgehogs. Super tiny hedgehogs OMG

Cuter bird species...

Umm...Or maybe animals made of somethings. Much like Chaddar... something like A cookie, or a walking raspberry lol


----------



## ThunderSheep (Apr 2, 2014)

Meerkats!


----------



## Popsy (Apr 2, 2014)

Seals :3


----------



## angelveil (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd love to see bats or um, ladybugs?


----------



## f11 (Apr 2, 2014)

Dolphins


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 3, 2014)

Another one that would be cool....a Godzilla villager!!!!!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 3, 2014)

Dragons! I would love sharks but not sure how that would work /:


----------



## raurinaitis (Apr 3, 2014)

i'd like an expansion of bird villagers... especially a potoo villager or two. maybe ****atoos, as well.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 3, 2014)

Pegasus!!!!
Sloths!!!!
OMG! Just every cute animal in this world should be implemented!


----------



## Ai Priestess (Apr 3, 2014)

I'd like to see hedgehogs, lizards and chinchillas.


----------



## Born2BWild (Apr 3, 2014)

I'd love to see more "obscure" animals. Lizards, platypuses, armadillos, donkeys, and otters would be really neat.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Apr 3, 2014)

I would love to see some lizard villagers owo 

Also can't remember if I said this but we also need some female lions aka lioness in the game, not just as tiger recolor a legit lioness.


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 3, 2014)

Badgers, please.


----------



## a potato (Apr 3, 2014)

Dinosaurs.


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't criticise me but...
KITSUNES.
FOXES.


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 5, 2014)

Giraffes.
I know Gracie is a giraffe, but it would be nice to be able to have them as villagers.


----------



## Crazy (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd like to see some Zebra's, that would be kinda cool ^.^ though I guess they would be kinda like horses :/ Swans would be nice, too


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 6, 2014)

Seals!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 6, 2014)

I actually had an idea concerning this. You know how there was a HUMONGOUS unfish-able shadow in the GCN version on the way to the island? Well they should have that in a new game, have it fish-able, and make it a special visitor character who is a whale!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Fruit Bat


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

More breeds, like of dogs and cats and junk

also I really want a hyena villager even if its just one. just one hyena villager

(also bats)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crazy said:


> I'd like to see some Zebra's, that would be kinda cool ^.^ though I guess they would be kinda like horses :/ Swans would be nice, too



savannah is a zebra


----------



## toxapex (Apr 6, 2014)

Ooh! Ooh! How about regular, non-tanuki racoons?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 6, 2014)

bADGERS


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 6, 2014)

Platypus, Shark, Bat, and Whale


----------



## Emily95 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah owls would be good


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 6, 2014)

Hm.....fish lizards owls the animal dr shrunk is. Skunks


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 6, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Hm.....fish lizards owls* the animal dr shrunk *is. Skunks


He's an axolotl.
but yes I agree axolotl villagers would be great.


also Pigeons, Pigeon villagers would be great as well c:

also this is not really a new species Idea
but I would love to see a pig villager that looks like a Babirusa 0w0 


Spoiler












oh and rabbit Villager that looks like a Jackalope <3​


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 7, 2014)

They should add dinosaurs. 

They are still animals from prehistoric times though.


----------



## Titi (Apr 7, 2014)

Good question!
I'd like all NPC species to be available as villagers for a start.
(foxes and raccoons and sloths pleeeeeeeaaaaase).

Apart from that, I'd say donkeys would be cute, as well as lemurs.

But even without going so far as to adding new species, more variety among existing species would be nice too.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 7, 2014)

*Alpacas o:

Problems with having fish and butterflies:

We catch them, and then sell them/donate them to the museum.

So basically butterflies with nets and fish with rods are wrong.*


----------



## Titi (Apr 7, 2014)

I thought of a few more I'd like to see: Hyenas, more big felines (lynx villagers would be so cute), a bearded dragon, TURTLES. 

I wouldn't like fish or bug villagers though.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 7, 2014)

We have frogs and octopi as villagers 
And both those species can be caught and donated. :U

So yeah with that I don't find villager species being based on things that can be caught really all the strange since like stated above we already have two.


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 7, 2014)

Otters, bats would be awesome, crocodiles!


----------



## TomNook (Apr 12, 2014)

Raccoons


----------



## MageFace (Apr 12, 2014)

Bats, foxes, bugs. Like no really, could you imagine a butterfly or spider villager? Ok, maybe not spider. But butterfly or ladybug would be adorable. Raccoons and possums (opossums? I can't tell the two apart) and roadrunners would be cool too. Also, more aquatic villagers. Whales and dolphins and squid. Mythical creatures would be cool too, pegasus, unicorns, alicorns, dragons, maybe a gorgon.

For cameo villagers octopus or squid would be awesome for a blooper (SMB series) and octorok (TLZ series).

My top 3 most wanted would be alicorn, whale and bat. There's just so many possibilities and I get excited. Like maybe dinosaur villagers.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2014)

Whales. NARWHALS


----------

